# Bribie ocean side 8/07/07



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

hi
I will by going up to try & change my luck as i yet to get a keeper sooner or later i have to get 1  
same time sunday 6am same place 8th av.

kool i mite be there a bit before 2


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'll be there mate. 0600 sharp.. or maybe a bit before


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Good luck guys.

Maybe some potential for monthly comp entries: Especially if there are some 50+cm Snapps and if anyone manages to land one of the Longtails!

Bugger I cant join you but I'm heading north (Cairns and Darwin) for work :? 
Without the yak  
But with a rod/reel/lures :lol:.

Hopefully I'll get time to wet a line. 8)

EDIT: North trip postponed - Will be trying to make it!


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Hope that's a general invitation  Cos I'm keen as, but this Sunday is out for me. I'd say Lureme would be keen as well, maybe for the following weekend? I've got a Rosco Epedition glass boat (originally for just paddling and.......exploring. I'm starting to fit it out. Bought myself a bilge pump today for open water launches. The cockpit entry is quite small, and it has front, back, and side bulkheads that minimize the water volume from a full swamping. I've got a skirt, but it takes a few seconds to put it on.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi 
its good in the am for surf swell not 2 big but there are some freak waves that i allways get  .
after this weekend i will be not going out saving time for the morton day trip 14th.


----------



## Lureme (Jul 1, 2007)

Alby said:


> Hope that's a general invitation  Cos I'm keen as, but this Sunday is out for me. I'd say Lureme would be keen as well, maybe for the following weekend? I've got a Rosco Epedition glass boat (originally for just paddling and.......exploring. I'm starting to fit it out. Bought myself a bilge pump today for open water launches. The cockpit entry is quite small, and it has front, back, and side bulkheads that minimize the water volume from a full swamping. I've got a skirt, but it takes a few seconds to put it on.


I am keen, but Alby we have a party the night before :? and a paddle outside Caloundra bar Sat morning, if it's anything like last weeks effort [good fun] we will be "stuffed" after the paddle and "confused" after the party  .
Also a skirt is my next buy, I was amazed your spare fitted my Yak, can't find one as good for mine yet.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Ill be there at this stage will confirm later in the week
Lee


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

I cant make it on sunday I have winter cricket to play but id love to go saturday if there is anybody interested?

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I'm still keen for a Sunday trip, and it looks like the weather will be great in the morning.

Anyone else still up? Perhaps some people might get in two mornings in a row?


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

It will be the Sunday for me.

See you there.

Ash


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Just got a phone call cricket has been called off tomorrow so guess what im headin out to join you all tomorrow so ill see you there I only hope for the fishing to be as good as today    and maybe a few tuna could show up.

Lee


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

Good stuff Ash and Lee... Looking forward to it.

It was an odd day today on the surfside... no tuna or bird activity on the southern side either!

I'll probably get there about 0545 as I noticed this morning the sun is breaking a little bit earlier.

Sleep well lads.


----------

